# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Albinisme - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Albinisme is een aandoening die wordt gekenmerkt door een bleke huid, geelwit haar en rode pupillen. Dit is het gevolg van een relatief tekort of het volledig ontbreken van het pigment dat verantwoordelijk is voor de kleur (melanine). Wanneer het pigmenttekort alleen de ogen betreft, spreken we van oculair albinisme. Bij de oculocutane vorm hebben ook de huid en het haar geen of onvoldoende pigment.

*Oorzaak*
In de huid zijn speciale cellen aanwezig, melanocyten genaamd, die melanine aanmaken. Dit is het pigment dat de huid zijn kleur geeft. Ook een aantal inwendige factoren (zoals hormonen en vitamine D) en een aantal externe factoren (zoals blootstelling aan zonlicht) hebben invloed op de aanmaak van melanine.
Albinisme is een erfelijke aandoening die van ouder op kind wordt overgedragen. Voor de productie van melanine is het eiwit tyrosine nodig. Door een genetisch defect in het enzym tyrosinase, is het lichaam niet in staat dit eiwit te produceren. Dit leidt tot een tekort aan melanine. Hierdoor ontstaat albinisme. Albinisme is niet besmettelijk.
*
Algemene kenmerken*
Kenmerken van oculair albinisme (pigmenttekort aan de ogen):

* rozerode ogen
* ernstige problemen bij blootstelling aan licht (fotofobie)
* snelle, onwillekeurige oogbewegingen (nystagmus)
* problemen met het gezichtsvermogen.

Bij de oculocutane vorm kan er daarnaast sprake zijn van vlekkerige of gelijkmatig verdeelde, lichte verkleuringen van de huid en het haar.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose albinisme wordt gesteld op basis van de uiterlijke symptomen aan ogen, haar en huid en genetisch onderzoek. Daarnaast kan een huidbiopsie nodig zijn. Hierbij wordt een klein stukje huid weggenomen om onder een microscoop te onderzoeken. Met behulp van een biopsie is het mogelijk om albinisme te onderscheiden van andere aandoeningen die ook leiden tot een verminderde hoeveelheid pigment in de huid, zoals schimmelinfecties en vitiligo. Bij vitiligo ontbreken op specifieke plaatsen op de huid de melanocyten. Dit leidt tot scherp afgebakende witte plekken op de huid.

*Behandeling en zelfzorg*
Er bestaat geen specifieke behandeling voor verminderde pigmentatie (hypopigmentatie) van huid, haar of ogen. Blootstelling aan zonlicht brengt extreme verbranding met zich mee en een versnelde ontwikkeling van huidkanker. Buitenshuis moet dan ook altijd een zonnebrandmiddel met een factor hoger dan 15 gebruikt worden. Ook het dragen van een zonnebril is vaak noodzakelijk. Problemen met het gezichtvermogen kunnen verholpen worden door het aanmeten van een speciale bril.

*Complicaties*
Incidentele complicaties die zich kunnen voordoen bij albinisme, zijn huidkanker en blindheid na enige tijd. Dit is het gevolg van het ontbreken van pigment in de iris waardoor het oog onvoldoende beschermd wordt tegen zonlicht. Vroegtijdige opsporing kan verdere verslechtering voorkomen. Regelmatige controle door de arts is daarom noodzakelijk.
*
Albinisme en een normaal leven leiden*
Albinisme is geen invaliderende ziekte. De veranderingen in de huidskleur staan een normale leefwijze niet in de weg. Het is daarom zeker mogelijk om met enkele aanpassingen een gewoon leven te leiden. Het hoofddoel van deze aanpassingen is bescherming tegen zonlicht. Dit kan worden bereikt met zonnebrandmiddelen en het dragen van de juiste, voldoende dekkende, kleding.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## roeska12345

Er zijn in Afrika landen waarbij albinoos niet geaccepteerd worden. Ik heb er een keer een documantaitre over gezien.

iK vind het zo erg voor die mensen.
Want ze kunnen nooit naar buiten. Voor hun is Afrika een slechte plek met al die zon.

We zouden ze moeten helpen, maar hoe??

groet Roes

----------

